# Sonax Treatment



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Had the day off today and since I'd recently placed a few orders from CYC for a fair amount of Sonax gear so decided to give some of it a go.

The Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer had pretty much worn off (last applied a few months ago!), the temperatures were good and so it was a good time to apply some sealant.

I'm impressed by how easy Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT is to use! I've pretty much exclusively used sealants for a few years now and this is by far the most relaxing experience.

CYC were out of stock of the full NPT kit, so I had to buy an applicator separately - I went for http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/ultimate-german-applicator/prod_280.html and the product spread really well. Removal was REALLY easy with a short pile microfibre, a lot easier to remove than the detailer and leaves a really glassy finish.

I ran out of light so no pictures :wall:, but also applied Sonax Xtreme High Gloss tyre gel and also Xtreme Wheel Rim Sealant and also refilled the windscreen wash bottle with NanoPro Xtreme Anti-Freeze Concentrate :thumb:

I don't usually hype about products, but this selection seems great


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Quality products there and at what I think is a good price too. My dads car has protect and shine on it and its beading almost as strongly as when first applied and its been on for around 3 months now. Really impressed with it, dead easy to use gives great results and genuinely lasts.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't want to give the traders and ideas, but a lot of these products perform way above their price range. 

I was quite surprised how little sealant was used. I have a big car, but could only have used about a tenth of the can at the most.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

yeh still got loads of extreme protect and shine left, shampoo is nice to use and cheap, bsd is hit and miss for peeps but for me it just shouldnt be as good as it is, love the tyre gel and the finish polish is the best i have used, amount of cut and finish is awesome. as you say price wise cant fault it certainly wish i had been introduced earlier to their products


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

A few photos from this morning:









Wheel sealant:









High gloss tyre gel:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Over a week on now and NPT is far more hydrophobic than any other sealant or wax I've used. Beads roll off the bonnet at only 15mph leaving no water droplets behind at all! Normally it starts to happen between 25 and 30mph.

Given the state of the roads last week the car has stayed a lot cleaner too. 

:thumb:


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

The performance of the products, especially considering their cost, is superb.

On the applicator-talk, I recently used PNS with a Sonus Applicator from CleanYourCar:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/accessories/handi-grip-applicator/prod_30.html


















A few have been complaining about the grappy nature for PNS, and I must say that the typical yellow cheap foam applicators doesn't help this, as they stick to the paint as much as PNS does. Conventional wax and sealant products are more 'slick', so the better foam on e.g. the Sonus applicator I used really helps spreading the product. Some have been using MF-applicators for applying, in theory this should also do the trick, although I cannot confirm this first-hand. Sonus handi applicator is very easy to use though.

I've also found removal to be far easier with tight-nap microfibers. No smears 

Have you tried the shampoo yet? I know that the 1 ltr. bottles are not the most economical to use, but maybe CleanYourCar could stock the 5ltr. jugs for the UK-based users? The shampoo cleans and foams up really well, and it's plenty slick for e.g. sponge-washing. (I'm a Z-sponge user).

Also does the trick through the foam lance: 









Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Ebbe J said:


> A few have been complaining about the grappy nature for PNS, and I must say that the typical yellow cheap foam applicators doesn't help this, as they stick to the paint as much as PNS does. Conventional wax and sealant products are more 'slick', so the better foam on e.g. the Sonus applicator I used really helps spreading the product. Some have been using MF-applicators for applying, in theory this should also do the trick, although I cannot confirm this first-hand. Sonus handi applicator is very easy to use though.
> 
> I've also found removal to be far easier with tight-nap microfibers. No smears
> 
> Have you tried the shampoo yet? I know that the 1 ltr. bottles are not the most economical to use, but maybe CleanYourCar could stock the 5ltr.


I'm not sure how much PNS and NPT differ (I haven't had chance to try PNS yet as ADS Obsidian Wax is still on the other car), but I didn't find NPT grabby at all during application or removal. I was fully expecting it to be a bit of a pain after using the Brilliant Shine Detailer in the past, but NPT was easier to use than some glazes I've used!

I bought the Xtreme Shampoo Wash & Dry at the start of the year to see what it was like but didn't like it at all. I've not tried the other two, but I tend to find shampoos like Chemical Guys Citrus Wash Clear and Supernatural Shampoo are better suited to me. The only other shampoo that has impressed me is Wolf's White Satin and Nano Bathe when I had BW/HB on the car.

I did try applying another coat of NPT to the bonnet today, but it just beaded on the surface so I don't think a second layer is possible with this.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I used SONAX Xtreme Protect & Shine Hybrid NPT on my Dads silver Honda motorbike the other week and despite using a lot of products in my time, this was the only product that I have wiped off and seen a genuine difference to the finish. Absolutely love this product and think its even better for the price. My dad has reported that the bike has stayed cleaner as well.

Also used the plastic restorer and thought this was the best one I have used. Its a nice thick product so a little goes a long way.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Have you tried the Brilliant Shine Detailer over the Xtreme Protect & Shine?


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have pro net and beading is superb. 
It's beading on steroids. And that was on my wheels.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

G.P said:


> Have you tried the Brilliant Shine Detailer over the Xtreme Protect & Shine?


I haven't yet as I wanted to see how it performs on it's own. I can't see it needing BSD or anything additional until it needs reapplying.


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

G.P said:


> Have you tried the Brilliant Shine Detailer over the Xtreme Protect & Shine?


This is should answer your question.:thumb:

_



_


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

SteveyG said:


> I did try applying another coat of NPT to the bonnet today, but it just beaded on the surface so I don't think a second layer is possible with this.


One of the reasons I asked was because of this ^. Just wondered how it made using/applying the detailer on top of the NPT.

I guess the beading is the same for both products..


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Could I ask you what you cleaned the paint with prior to application?

T


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Mr T said:


> Could I ask you what you cleaned the paint with prior to application?
> 
> T


I had given mine a light machine polish and wipe down with Erasor first but Protect & Shine actually states that no prior preparation is needed.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

any update on durability?


----------



## Mr T (Dec 1, 2013)

Npt is unreal. Beading like no other wow. Over a week since applying now and despite constant rain and 400 miles Inc motorway and town it is still going. Seems unaffected by traffic film! 

I out a second coat on when I applied by spraying onto the applicator and then spreading and it went on fine. Let it dry and buff off the streaks. Easy to use and phenomenal effects.


----------

